# carbon fiber outriggers



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

lee,bly or taco?


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

None of the above, Marsh Tacky. The best in the business. 

https://www.marshtackycarbon.com/


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I have Bly and they have been awesome. They are carbon fiber gunwhale mounted telescoping outriggers. Have had them for 3 or so years with no issues. Have not tried the marsh ones listed with the link. They look nice as well


----------

